

Is your app idea good or not? Free course from Apple Design Award winner - jerols
http://guides.co/guide/the-elements-of-a-killer-app-idea/

======
jerols
Sure thing! The course allows for community discussion so also be answering
questions there.

------
fcukdigg
Fantastic resource. Thanks for sharing.

